# Größter Fehler meines Lebens



## azzlack (24 März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
da das Internet ja relativ anonym ist und ich absolut nicht weiter weiß, wende ich mich an euch.
Habe mich vor einiger Zeit auf der amateurseite.de registriert und mir dort Coins gekauft, bzw. erschlichen. Habe falsche Daten angegeben, unter anderem auch falsche Kontodaten, was ich jetzt total bereue. Habe auf dem Email Account jetzt 2 Mails von [...], mit angehängten pdf-Dateien. In denen sie mich auffordern zu zahlen. Ich habe schon viel gelesen über [...], das er Abzocke Betreibt etc. In meinem Fall ist es ja berechtigt. Ich bin nicht volljährig, habe aber große Angst jetzt. Was kann mir passieren? Habe keine echten Daten angegeben. Komme ich nochmal mit einem Blauen Auge davon? Würde ja Zahlen, aber will das auch nicht meinen Eltern erzählen. Können die mich über IP kriegen? Kann ich wegen sowas in den Knast kommen? Es handelt sich um einen Betrag von 30€.
Gruß

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen lesen und beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Ich sag nur soviel - geh´ bei Deinen Eltern beichten und zwar pronto!
Und wenn Du die falschen Kontodaten noch weißt dann informiert ihr die Bank darüber damit nicht noch ein Fremder für Deinen Mist den Kopf bzw. das Konto hinhalten muß.
Ansonsten dürfte Dir beim ersten mal und mit den Informationen nicht allzuviel passieren - speziell weil der Vertrag mit den Herrschaften schon aus dem Grunde unwirksam ist weil Du noch minderjährig bist.
Was Dir aber daraus erwachsen kann wenn der unbekannte Kontoinhaber gegen Dich vorgeht solltest Du erwischt werden kann ich Dir nicht sagen ...


----------



## azzlack (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Die Daten weiß ich nicht mehr, habe die von dem fakerscript. Die werden da nach dem selben Alghoritmus wie echte Bankdaten gemacht, nur kann halt nichts davon abgebucht werden, es schadet auch niemand anderm.
Die Frist ist gestern abgelaufen, in dem schreiben steht das er seiner Mandantin zu einer gerichtlichen Durchsetzung rät. Da die Frist abgelaufen ist, ist es ja schon zu spät. Ich habe mich im November 2010 auf der Seite angemeldet, das ist ja schon fast ein halbes Jahr her, meine Ip können die doch eigentlich nicht mehr nachverfolgen oder? Provider speichern doch nicht länger als 3 Monate. Bin nicht vorbestraft und das sind nur 30€ + die Kosten für den Anwalt. Wenn ich das Geld einfach überweise wissen die ja wer ich bin, ging bis jetzt alles nur über E-Mail, Post ist hier noch keine gekommen. Also wenn die dann wissen wer ich bin, muss ich dann mit weiteren Konsequenzen rechnen? Bin total durcheinander und weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Hab echt schiss das meine Eltern oder ich in Knast müssen.
Gruß


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

In den Knast muß da keiner aber ich gestehe durchaus daß ich Dir das Fracksausen gönne.
Trotzdem beichte bei Deinen Eltern. Kannst ihnen zur Beruhigung gleich das Forum hier zeigen - vor allem das hier >>> Minderjährig bei Vertragsabschluß 
Aber das heißt nicht daß sie jetzt in hektische Betriebsamkeit verfallen sollen, sondern soll sie beruhigen damit sie alles Weitere in Ruhe erwarten können.
Sollte wider Erwarten was kommen (was ich zwar nicht erwarten würde) dann sind sie wenigstens vorgewarnt.
Und heimlich zahlen wäre so ungefähr das Blödste was Du tun könntest


----------



## azzlack (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Also soll ich erstmal nichts machen und wenn ich dann doch Post bekomme einfach Zahlen um zu große Kosten zu vermeiden? Aus der Sache hab ich aufjedenfall gelernt das ich mit ehrlichkeit leichter durchs Leben komm. Wie ist das gemeint "heimlich" Zahlen? Wenn ich das Geld von meinem Konto überweise könnte ich ja noch wegen Betrug angezeigt werden.


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



azzlack schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich dann doch Post bekomme


Wie denn, wenn du falsche Daten angegeben hattest? Überlege doch mal - die haben nur deine eMailadresse und selbst die wirst du doch sicher mit falschen oder keinen Daten angelegt haben, oder?



azzlack schrieb:


> Wie ist das gemeint "heimlich" Zahlen? Wenn  ich das Geld von meinem Konto überweise .


Lass das, denn eine Forderung an dich ist nicht berechtigt, da es keinen gültigen Vertrag gibt. Du bist minderjährig und somit nicht geschäftsfähig ohne Zustimmung deiner Eltern. Und Schadenersatzpflichtig kann man dich nur dann machen, wenn man dich ermitteln könnt. Das aber dürfte zum einen kaum möglich sein und zum anderen wird das der 30-€uronen-Forderer nicht ernsthaft versuchen.

 Wie heißt eigentlich die Seite, wer ist der Anbieter?


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

@reducal: amateurseite.de

@azzlack: Wie alt bist du eigendlich?
Die Seite bietet dir Leistungen an, ohne dein Alter gewissenhaft zu prüfen.
Das kann strafbar sein, wenn du noch jünger bist.
Die würden sich selbst ins Wespennest setzen, wenn die dir dann zu hart aufs Dach steigen.
Mehr wenn ich dein Alter kenne...


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



Reducal schrieb:


> wer ist der Anbieter?





> C.U.I.Y.C Internet Services Inc.
> Sun Towers 1st Flor Office 39
> Panama City


und gehostet über die österreichische





> Maxolution Online Service GmbH


Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wann der Konsumentenschutz in Österreich denen endlich mal das Wasser abdrehen lässt.





Reducal schrieb:


> Straftaten können auch fahrlässig oder durch Beihilfe begangen  werden.


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



Reducal schrieb:


> und gehostet über die österreichische ...



Recherchier   mal die "Dame" H.C. ,  die bei DENIC als "Administrative contact" drin steht ...


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



technofreak schrieb:


> Recherchier   mal die "Dame" H.C. ,  die bei DENIC als "Administrative contact" drin steht ...


Ach die schlawakische Perlebergeriene H. R.! Es kann bezweifelt werden, dass die Seite wirklich aus Panama kommt (wie auch?) Die Brüder P. in Stockern stehen für Qualität und Anonymität, selbst für eigene Projekte.


----------



## azzlack (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Muss ich denn jetzt irgendwas befürchten? Ich meine die können doch meine Ip über die Rechnung sehen und wenn die jetzt wirklich vor Gericht gehen, ist das doch beweis und die können mich finden oder? Sind diese Brüder wirklich so professionell oder war das Ironisch gemeint? Bin 17.
Gruß


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Jetzt beruhige Dich und zieh Dir ´ne frische Unterhose an, so wie das unsere alten Hasen das beurteilen kann Dir nach menschlichem Ermessen nichts passieren.
Laß Dir das aber eine Lehre sein, ab nächstem Jahr würde auch die Trumpfkarte "Minderjährig" nicht mehr stechen!


----------



## azzlack (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Selbst wenn ich jetzt Post bekomme würd mir nichts passieren? Nur weil ich minderjährig bin? Mach mir ja nur wegen der IP sorgen und was ich sonst so wegen Betrug lese sieht ja nicht gerade gut aus, von wegen bis zu 5 Jahre Haft. Aber anscheinend würden die bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung selber Probleme kriegen, so wie ich das auf verbraucherabzocke.info lese.


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Daß die Ärger kriegen wegen nicht vorhandenem Jugendschutz haste hier auch gelesen.
Und jetzt hol Dir endlich ´nen Baldriantee daß Du wieder ruhiger wirst. 
Wegen 30 Euronen wird kein Richter den Provider anweisen die Userdaten offenzulegen. Und bei dem Dreck am Stecken den die haben wird da eh keiner die Rübe aus dem Loch stecken wegen 30 €


----------



## azzlack (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/z75vae0z/Unbenannt.JPG

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/10uo88kk/Unbenannt2.JPG

Das sind die beiden schreiben die ich von denen gekriegt hab.


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Und das kam per Mail.
Im zweiten Schreiben will er eine zustellungsfähige Anschrift ...
... hätt´ er gerne ...
Wenn er die hätte ...
... hätte er Dir schon eine Forderung per gelber Post um die Ohren geschlagen.
Und an dem Zustand solltest Du gaaaaaaaar nichts ändern.
Eine Email kann man nicht verklagen ...


----------



## azzlack (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Was mir kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist, das wenn er damit vor Gericht geht und sagt das ich falsche Daten angegeben habe und mir die Leistungen erschlichen habe, er aber nicht meine echten Daten hat. Das es dann über IP nachzuverfolgen ist, war gerade auf der Seite und war trotz gelöschten Cookies/Cache/Passwörtern sofort eingeloggt, wie geht sowas? Jetzt müssten die ja auch schon wieder ne aktuelle IP von mir haben wegen dem Log in.


----------



## Goblin (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



> Mach mir ja nur wegen der IP sorgen


Warum ? Was ist denn mit ihr ? ist sie krank 

Nein,mit einer IP können die nichts anfangen. Die Klardaten gibts nur bei SCHWEREN Straftaten,und nur auf Richterlichen Beschluss hin. Dazu müsste man aber ertmal Strafanzeige erstatten. Die wären echt blöd wenn sie das tuen würden

Lesen
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/



> wenn er damit vor Gericht geht


Geht er aber nicht


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



azzlack schrieb:


> Was mir kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist


dagen hilft Aspirin 


azzlack schrieb:


> das wenn er damit vor Gericht geht .


kannst du nicht verstehen oder willst du nicht verstehen?

Du übertreibst es etwas mit der Hysterie


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. In solchen Fällen gibt es nie Gerichtsprozesse, und nach ein paar bösen Drohschreiben schläft die Sache von selbst ein, ohne dass weiter etwas passiert.

Interessant sind die Schreiben trotzdem.

Der Rechtsanwalt sollte ja eigentlich erst einmal eine wirksame Bevollmächtigung der "Mandantin" vorlegen. Und zwar mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift.

Da aber wird es wohl bereits sehr heikel. Deshalb unterlässt es der Anwalt in dem Schreiben auch wohlweislich, die Anschrift seiner "Mandantin" zu liefern.

Auf der Webseite bei "amateurseite.com" findet man die folgende Angabe im Impressum (wohlweislich nur als Grafik hinterlegt):


> IDNR, Inc.
> IPASA Building, 3rd Floor
> 41 Avenue and Balboa Avenue
> Panama City



Diese Adresse ist in Panama so nicht auffindbar.

Es gibt jedoch eine "Calle 41 Este", diese zweigt von der Avenida Balboa ab. An der Calle 41 Este gibt es tatsächlich auch ein "IPASA-Building".
Ipasa Av Balboa, Panama City - Google Maps

Auf dem 3. Obergeschoss ("3rd floor") dieses nicht sehr eindrucksvollen Gebäudes muss sich offenbar eine reichhaltige Betriebsamkeit entfalten.
Eine Google-Suche findet "5390 Ergebnisse".
Google

Kein Wunder, denn in dem "IPASA-Building" haust offenbar eine Anwaltskanzlei, die auf die Gründung von offshore-Firmen spezialisiert ist.
panama-offshore-services.com/


> Panama Offshore Legal Services is a licensed Panama law firm specializing in all Panama offshore services including the formation of Panama corporations and Panama foundations. Our Panama corporation or Panama foundation packages are the most complete in the industry. In addition, we offer Panama immigration services, Panama real estate transaction processing, Panama escrow services, and Panama maritime vessel registration.
> 
> We work with top offshore banks to process offshore bank introductions for Panama bank accounts, and offshore bank accounts in the top offshore tax havens. We also make introductions to Panama brokerage firms for offshore brokerage accounts, & offshore merchant account processors, in addition to offshore bank account management, Panama mail forwarding, drafting contracts, offshore asset protection, offshore estate planning, and offshore legal consulting. We can assist you to setup a Panama bank account today with offshore online banking, offshore debit card, offshore credit card, multi currency banking, and more.



Auf der Webseite "privateform.com/form/order.php" kann man dort so eine "Offshore-Firma" bereits online "bestellen".

Der Herr Rechtsanwalt traut sich also schon aus diesen Gründen nicht recht, die "Anschrift" seiner Mandantin in den Mahnbriefen anzugeben.

Kein Wunder, denn es müssen sich hier angesichts der dubiosen Begleitumstände nicht zuletzt auch steuerrechtliche Fragen aufdrängen. Panama ist meines Wissens immer noch eine Nullsteueroase. 
Die steuerliche Betriebsstätte definiert sich mithin in Deutschland auf der Grundlage §§ 12/13 AO und nicht auf der Grundlage 5 DBA.
Mithin stellt sich bezüglich der "Mandantschaft" des Herrn Rechtsanwalt steuerrechtlich die Frage nach einer Betriebsstätte in Deutschland. Oder vielleicht auch in Österreich.
Jodelidöh.
Gruß nach Stockern.

Diese möglicherweise unangenehmen Fragen möchte der Herr Rechtsanwalt lieber nicht gestellt bekommen, und er erwähnt in seiner Mahnung daher lieber nicht das Wort "Panama".

Im Zuge eventueller steuerrechtlicher Recherchen könnte ja durchaus ein Blick in den "Network Whois Record" zu der Domain "amateurseite.com" weiterhelfen.

Dort findet sich als Betreiber des "Netzwerks", auf dem die Webseite gehostet ist:


> org-name:       Maxolution Online Service GmbH
> address:        A-3744 Stockern / Austria
> address:        Maxolution Online Service GmbH



Jodelidüh.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Ach ja, noch für den Herrn Anwalt zum Mitmeißeln:

Die "Widerrufsbelehrung" der ehrenwerten "Mandantschaft" ist unwirksam. Denn dort heißt es:


> 4. WIDERRUFSBELEHRUNG
> 
> Hinweise zum Widerrufsrecht für deutsche Verbraucher:
> 
> ...



Leider erfüllen die österreichischen Herrschaften aber ihre Informationspflichten nicht, denn hier wird lediglich eine Postfachadresse für den Widerruf angegeben.

Das allein macht aber die Widerrufsbelehrung insgesamt hinfällig, die Widerrufsfrist hat nie begonnen, man hat ein endlos langes Widerrufsrecht - selbst unter der absurden Annahme, es gebe hier einen wirksamen "Vertrag".

Gefällt zwar dem Herrn Anwalt auch nicht unbedingt, es ist aber so. 

Vgl. dazu:
Urteil des OLG Koblenz (vom 9.01.2006, Az. 12 U 740/04) sowie Urteil des OLG Hamburg (vom 27.03.2003, Az. 5 U 113/02).

Ach ja, Herr Anwalt, und noch etwas. Richten's dem werten Herrn P. doch bittschön noch aus: es gibt keine "Infoverordnung" mehr, das heißt jetzt EGBGB. Gelle?


----------



## azzlack (28 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Unbenannt.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
Heute per Mail gekommen, bin wieder am Zweifeln.
Wenn ich nicht Zahle wird er seiner Mandantin also raten damit vor Gericht zu gehen und ihr seit ganz sicher das sie das nicht macht?


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

So geht es  weiter >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



azzlack schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht Zahle wird er seiner Mandantin also raten damit vor Gericht zu gehen und ihr seit ganz sicher das sie das nicht macht?



Die haben gar kein Interesse an einer gerichtlichen Klärung.

Eine "Garantie" wird Dir niemand geben, man darf jedoch angesichts der Tatsache, dass bisher nicht ein einziges Verfahren bekannt geworden ist (und das bei einer Vielzahl von Betroffenen...) von einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit sprechen, dass überhaupt nichts anderes passiert als leere Drohungen.


----------



## azzlack (28 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Ich hab bis jetzt nur von Fällen gehört in denen die Forderung unberechtigt bzw. im Kleingedruckten stand. Bei mir ist es ja berechtigt.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



azzlack schrieb:


> wird er seiner Mandantin also raten damit vor Gericht zu gehen


Ist ein Tipp an seine Mandantin, der für Außen stehende (so einer bist du) vorerst ohne Belange ist. Der Herr Inkasso aus Hamburg schreibt das immer so an die "Schuldner", seine Mandantin hingegen muss er nicht bevormunden. Wenn er anregt vor Gericht zu gehen, bedeutet dass er aufgibt.


----------



## azzlack (23 Mai 2011)

*Doch noch keine Ruhe*

Hi Leute 
Hatte ja schonmal hier geschrieben, hatte auf der amateurseite.com falsche Daten angegeben, auch Kontodaten. Das war im Dezember 2010. Ich bin noch minderjährig und die haben keine richtigen Daten von mir. Ausser meiner IP. Hatte erst 2 Mahnungen bekommen, dann 3 Mahnungen vom Anwalt und jetzt wieder 2 von der Seite. Mache mir echt Sorgen und bin wieder am Überlegen ob ich das Geld einfach zahlen soll. Was meint ihr?
Gruß


----------



## Goblin (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



> Was meint ihr?


 
Es wurde alles gesagt. Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## azzlack (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Ja, das hab ich ja auch alles hier gelesen, nur ist das bei mir ja ein anderer Fall. Will einfach ruhe haben und nicht noch irgendwie Ärger mit nem Gericht/Anwalt. Obwohl das bei 30€ wahrscheinlich als bagatelle eingestuft werden würde oder? Nur machen die jetzt richtig druck,drohen mir mit "ordentlichen" Gerichten und Betrug wird ja nicht grade mild bestraft. Oder sollt ich denen mal antworten? 
Gruß


----------



## Goblin (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Bitte nicht wieder Straf und Zivilrecht in einen Pott werfen. Für nervenden Mahnmüll gibts Mülltonnen und Spamfilter


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



azzlack schrieb:


> ... nur ist das bei mir ja ein anderer Fall...



Stimmt - auf Deiner Mahnung steht bestimmt ein anderes Datum als bei den anderen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



azzlack schrieb:


> ...nur ist das bei mir ja ein anderer Fall.



Dein Fall unterscheidet sich in nichts von den Hunderttausenden anderer.



azzlack schrieb:


> Will einfach ruhe haben und nicht noch irgendwie Ärger mit nem Gericht/Anwalt.



Ein Anwalt hat keine Sonderrechte. Er kann zunächst einmal nur drohen. Sonderrechte für irgendjemanden gibt es erst, wenn ein Gericht festgestellt hat, dass der österreichischen Firma ein Zahlungsanspruch zusteht. Das aber hat die Firma soweit bekannt bisher niemals versucht. Warum wohl? Richtig: weil sie selbst nämlich nicht daran glauben, dass ihre alberne Forderung vor Gericht Bestand haben wird.

Solange sie aber nur schreiben und drohen, ist es wurst. Papier ist geduldig.



azzlack schrieb:


> ...
> Nur machen die jetzt richtig druck,drohen mir mit "ordentlichen" Gerichten und Betrug wird ja nicht grade mild bestraft.



Was für "Druck"?
Papier ist geduldig.

Und bei solchen Porno-Abofallen gibt es regelmässig niemals Strafanzeigen oder Strafverfahren. Das interessiert keinen Staatsanwalt.



azzlack schrieb:


> ...
> Oder sollt ich denen mal antworten?



Es gibt keinen Grund, sich vor einem kläffenden Köter rechtfertigen zu müssen. 

Der kriegt a) kein Leberwurstbrötchen und b) auch keine Rechtfertigung dafür, warum er leider keins kriegt. 
Je länger man sich mit ihm befasst, umso länger kläfft er.


----------



## azzlack (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Bei mir war es ja krine Abofalle. Ich hab die verarscht, nicht die mich. Also ist die Forderung berechtigt.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Wir werden hier nicht in die dämliche österreichische Abmahnfalle laufen und öffentlich Ratschläge erteilen, wie man bei bewusst trotz Kenntnis der Kostenpflicht getätigter Falschangaben (in diesem Fall wäre das Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten...) aus dem selbst eingebrockten Schlamassel kostenfrei herauskommt. Das ist nicht Aufgabe dieses Forums, sondern einer Rechtsberatung. Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt. Oder in 3-Teufelsnamen zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*



azzlack schrieb:


> Also ist die Forderung berechtigt.


Und was soll uns  dieses mea culpa, mea maxima culpa mitteilen?


----------



## azzlack (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Ich bereu das ganze auch total und weiß das ich mir den ganzen Mist selber eingebrockt habe. Ich will ja nur wissen was ihr meint da dies hier ja anscheinend das Forum ist wo die Leute am meisten Erfahrung und Ahnung mit sowas haben. Ich würde die 30€ Forderung ja auch bezahlen, ich hab nur Angst das die dann meinen richtigen Namen bei der Überweisung sehen und mich dann anzeigen und wenn ich nichts mache die dann irgendwie noch meine richtigen Daten herausbekommen und ich dann den großen Ärger am Hals hab. Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Egal, wie man es macht: ein minimales Restrisiko bleibt. Das können auch wir nicht nehmen.


----------



## azzlack (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Wenn ich denen ne nette Email schreib und sag das ich das Geld bezahle und das das ein Kumpel gemacht hat? Ich mein die wollen ja nur ihr Geld.


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Größter Fehler meines Lebens*

Hier gibts keine Tips um Straftaten zu vertuschen  Löffel die Suppe selber aus. Lass Dir das eine Lehre sein


----------



## Blossi (27 Mai 2015)

Bin den Deppen auch auf den Leim gegangen und hab meine Mailadresse dort angegeben. Hat das "nur" als Folge, dass man mit Mails überschwemmt wird oder stellen die dann auch irgendwelche unsinnigen Forderungen?
Und macht es einen Sinn dem Ganzen zu widerrufen?


----------



## Blossi (27 Mai 2015)

Ach ja:hier der Link zu dem tollen Gewinnspiel: ach so, darf ich die überhaupt hier posten?

Ja ich weiß, die lange Adresse hätte einen stutzig machen sollen.


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2015)

Es steht alles im Thread - den bisherigen Aussagen ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Blossi (27 Mai 2015)

Also sich am A lecken lassen...


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2015)

Aber nicht solange Du die Tafel Schokolade um 70 ct kriegst ...


----------



## Blossi (27 Mai 2015)

Ok, wär auch ne Möglichkeit!  Danke für die Infos hier!
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## larsenders (15 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei Amateurseite aber bei mir geht es um 55 Euro. Weiß net was ich tun soll


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2016)

Thread lesen, Baldriantee trinken


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei meinen Eltern beichten gehen. Auch wenn du falsche Daten angegeben hast, die haben deine IP--Adresse und können dich ausfindig machen.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2017)

Noisette schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei meinen Eltern beichten gehen. Auch wenn du falsche Daten angegeben hast, die haben *deine IP--Adresse und können dich ausfindig machen*.



Quatsch!
Dafür gibt kein Richter eine Freigabe der eh marginalen Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten.
Und bis die reagieren gäbs nicht mal mehr was zum freigeben


----------

